# What's a good price for a TiVo HD?



## 171176 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've come to the definite conclusion that I'm buying a TiVo HD. I'm cutting back to just OTA (dropping AT&T Uverse).

I tend to get really upset with myself if I buy something and then find it considerably cheaper elsewhere. I need a TiVo HD and nothing else (wireless, etc).

Amazon has them for $260. Is that about as good as it gets?

I'll probably get the 3-yr prepaid service plan @ $299 from tivo.com. Is that something I pay for after I get my TiVo from Amazon (or wherever)?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jhawkstew said:


> I'll probably get the 3-yr prepaid service plan @ $299 from tivo.com. Is that something I pay for after I get my TiVo from Amazon (or wherever)?


Yes. If you buy a box from anywhere other than TiVo.com, then you can go online once you get the TiVo and activate the service on tivo.com with whatever plans they have available. All you will need is the TSN which is written on the TiVo and in System Information.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

You might want to look at the refurbed from tivo. You've got to lock in a pricing package but it'll save you 60 bucks.

http://www.tivo.com/promo/factory_renewed_dvr.html

Altho I'm in the market for a HD unit-I've decided to pass because I'm gonna be transferring my MSD of $6.95 on to the new unit. I most likely will be getting the amazon deal.


----------



## 171176 (Mar 26, 2007)

The refurb price I found at tivo.com was $250 for the TiVo HD. So, since Amazon's price is now $247.36 for a brand new one, I think I'll go with that if it stays that way for a few more days. I want to sleep on this before making the irreversible decision.

Is there anywhere else I should look before getting it through Amazon? Best Buy and Circuit City have $300 price tags.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I love my Tivo HD and OTA digital. Only problem is the drive is not big enough but it still works well.



jhawkstew said:


> I've come to the definite conclusion that I'm buying a TiVo HD. I'm cutting back to just OTA (dropping AT&T Uverse).
> 
> I tend to get really upset with myself if I buy something and then find it considerably cheaper elsewhere. I need a TiVo HD and nothing else (wireless, etc).
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Nov 1, 2007)

I was Costco the other day and they had the HD version for $249 (provided you are a Costco member). Not all Costco stores have Tivo. I visit two regularly and the store in King Of Prussia, PA does not have Tivo but Montgomeryville, PA does.

I was pricing the series 3 on Amazon for a friend who likes mine. Amazon has them back in stock and with rebate the price is $410.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

I think $250 is a fair price. Just use a credit card that has some sort of price protection (such as AMEX) or buy from a retailer with a price match policy.

I know you said you did not need the wireless adapter, but you could get the Blue Moon deal, for $699. You already are committed to spend $550 ($250 for TiVoHD and $299 for 3yr. pre-pay). So for the $150 more you get an adapter (which can be sold on eBay) and LIFETIME service. Just getting lifetime will create some value should you decide to sell your TiVoHD one day.

Overall you would be spending about $100 more than you are currently planning on spending, but you could easily get that money back one day should you sell your unit.

http://www.tivo.com/promo/bluemoon.html

Oh yeah, and you get a plush TiVo doll.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

When i called to cancel i got 2 TiVo HDs for 199 each with no commitment.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

jhawkstew said:


> The refurb price I found at tivo.com was $250 for the TiVo HD. So, since Amazon's price is now $247.36 for a brand new one, I think I'll go with that if it stays that way for a few more days. I want to sleep on this before making the irreversible decision.


I wouldn't sleep on it. That's the best price I've ever seen at Amazon, and beats Costco. However, Amazon's prices fluctuate daily, sometimes more often than that, and it could very well go up again.

The good thing about Amazon is that if they lower their own price, and you let them know within 30 days, they will send you a refund of the difference. This is not a one-time deal, if the price gets lower 3 times in 30 days, they will credit you the difference each time, as long as you notify them.

Of course Amazon also has a 30 day return policy, and if you're patient you can choose the Free Shipping, which they quote as being much longer than even the Standard Shipping but in reality has arrived at my home within a week.



> Is there anywhere else I should look before getting it through Amazon? Best Buy and Circuit City have $300 price tags.


As already mentioned, many Costco stores have it for $249. Membership is required, but well worth it, and Costco does have a pretty insanely liberal return policy.


----------



## supersportsfan (Sep 15, 2005)

RonDawg said:


> I wouldn't sleep on it. That's the best price I've ever seen at Amazon, and beats Costco. However, Amazon's prices fluctuate daily, sometimes more often than that, and it could very well go up again.


Which is exactly why I was (am) beating myself up. About 3 weeks ago, believe it or not, Amazon had it for $234 and change (yes, directly from them, and not another seller...FREE SHIPPING!) and it was that way for about a week. I looked at it every day, worried it might go down more (I had not really been looking at TiVo HD's lately, so I thought the price might be falling on them...hence me not buying it then.)

I was really bummed that it went back up to $259.99 for about two weeks, but now it is back down (somewhat) and I am jumping on it. I am not missing out on that again! The key is to keep an eye on the price for the next 30 days, and if it drops more, you can email customer service to get a refund on the difference  .

EDIT: Sorry Ron, didn't see that you wrote about the price guarantee too


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

jhawkstew said:


> The refurb price I found at tivo.com was $250 for the TiVo HD. So, since Amazon's price is now $247.36 for a brand new one, I think I'll go with that<snip>


Interesting- using the link I provided, I was able to get to the 'enter CC info page' with the price remaining at $199.99 + 129 for service.

Cool that amazon is down to $247 tho. I'm wondering if we'll see another price drop after the stimulus checks are a memory. Obviously I'm in no hurry.


----------



## 171176 (Mar 26, 2007)

I was apparently following a different link. I see the $200 refurb units when I follow your link. I'll have to give that some thought. I wish you could opt for the 3-yr prepaid service with those units.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

yeah, the $200 offer seems to be hidden- makes me think it might be booboo or rescinded soon which was why I followed it to the CC page.

It kinda sucks that people who are transferring service from other tivos i.e. upgrading can't buy from Tivo.


----------



## jbjust (Jan 26, 2007)

According to Slickdeals, Fry's B&M store have new TivoHD's for $199.:up:


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

Over the course of two months, I picked up two Tivo HDs, each upgraded to a 500 GB drive, each with lifetime service, shipped to my door for $697 each. The first was an eBay auction won on Superbowl Sunday. The second was the result of an email to the same seller requesting another one at the same price which he obliged.

If interested, I can provide via PM the name of the company, and their ebay name, from whom I got my two units.

[NG]Owner


----------



## 171176 (Mar 26, 2007)

I would love to have that dealer's contact info. That's a pretty good deal. I might try to get ahold of them directly, or just look for them on eBay and make some bids on packages I like.


----------



## Microman66 (Nov 29, 2004)

My local Fry's here in Orange County has an ad, that shows the Tivo HD, and the price is $199 after instant 100 off. Todays newspaper ad.

Makes me think there might be an upgraded machine soon.


----------



## dbthornton (Nov 13, 2004)

Chicago Fry's had the same ad.
.
I price matched it at Best Buy and with a few rewards dollars, got it new for $179.99.
No more stalking Ebay!


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

amazon's back up to $260

I'm looking to upgrade my bedroom set up because my 20 year old tube tv is on it's last legs but not dead yet. I've got a 19" tube tv in the basement if I get stuck. So, I guess I'm holding out for a $200 HD tivo that I can switch my multi room discount too.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

woot.com just had them for a few minutes at $180 - they're in the middle of a "woot off", so they might pop up again.


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

off a BB pricematch/12% RewardZone coupon and walked out with a brand spanking new TiVO HD for $175. Walked up to the cashier with box and printed ad in hand and there were no questions asked, they didn't even call Fry's to verify if they had any stock...was very impressed/giddy actually walking out of BB to the car.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice, Jtrain- I'd be grinning ear to ear also.

Due to extreme distances to large population centers, I'm gonna have to wait for a web deal.

Hokies- Woot n00b here- best way to catch a deal is to check at midnight or first thing in the am? est?

eta 5.9;
amazon went back down to $248


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

alyssa said:


> You might want to look at the refurbed from tivo. You've got to lock in a pricing package but it'll save you 60 bucks.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/promo/factory_renewed_dvr.html


Can someone please explain the difference between "factory-renewed" and "refurbished?"


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

javabird said:


> Can someone please explain the difference between "factory-renewed" and "refurbished?"


About the same difference between a "pre-owned" car and a used one.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

alyssa said:


> Hokies- Woot n00b here- best way to catch a deal is to check at midnight or first thing in the am? est?


Items swap out at midnight Central - good for the West Coasters, not so good for us East Coasters.

Thursday and Friday was what they call a "woot off", where they have a limited quantity and as soon as it sells out they move on to the next item. Some items sell out in seconds (the BOC or "Bag of Crap" is a popular item, for 5 bucks you get a random assortment of stuff, they usually last no longer than 10 -20 seconds), other items can run for up to 30 minutes or longer. The THD's sold out in very quick time Thursday morning, so I missed out.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

The NEA offer is still going strong - $199 w/ free shipping. You can choose Lifetime if you already have at least 1 TiVo. I just grabbed one 2 weeks ago - got my CABLECards from Verizon on Wednesday and upgraded the HD to 750GB last nite. I am one happy camper 

http://www.tivo.com/promo/kidzone/nea.html


----------



## 171176 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for pointing me to that. It looks like a good deal. I'm going to start another thread to get opinions on the "factory-renewed" TiVos.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

jhawkstew said:


> Thanks for pointing me to that. It looks like a good deal. I'm going to start another thread to get opinions on the "factory-renewed" TiVos.


My S3 (refurb) is a nice box but, in hindsight, was not worth the extra $$$ over the THD. Also, I don't think you can buy a lifetime sub on the S3 refurb.


----------



## 171176 (Mar 26, 2007)

I BOUGHT IT! I am the proud new owner of a factory-renewed TiVo HD. It should arrive late this week (Thurs or Fri). I can't wait to give Uverse the boot this week.

I'm giddy with excitement.

For reference, I went with the NEA deal and a 3-yr prepaid service plan.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Yeah, the $200 HD refurbs are a great deal if your not looking to transfer a MSD on to the unit. If there was a way I could rationalize the additional cost over the lifetime of the unit, I would jump on the nea deal.
I bought a new S3 a few months after they came out, the HD died & it was replaced by a refurbed. it was like new & has held up well.


----------



## Tom White (Feb 3, 2008)

alyssa said:


> Yeah, the $200 HD refurbs are a great deal if your not looking to transfer a MSD on to the unit. If there was a way I could rationalize the additional cost over the lifetime of the unit, I would jump on the nea deal.
> I bought a new S3 a few months after they came out, the HD died & it was replaced by a refurbed. it was like new & has held up well.


My understanding (through Tivo) was that after the initial commitment on the refurb, and assuming you already have another unit subscribed, you could add it as a MSD with no problem.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

I've only got two units, one with lifetime & one subbed at $6.95. If I let the $6.95 sub laps, I'll never see that MSD price again. It doesn't add up to save $50 on the HD tivo by getting the refurbed & pay $120 for a year of service I don't need.

I learned the hard way on the 'S3 lifetime transfer + 1 free year of service' deal.


----------



## supersportsfan (Sep 15, 2005)

For those of you keeping score, Amazon is currently down about 3 MORE bucks, to $244.29 :up: .


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Interesting, amazon has them listed at $260 for me.
Vanns has them listed for $243 with free shipping
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/465016099?v_c=GoogleBase


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

amazon has the hd tivo listed for $228.09


----------



## InFromTheCold (May 29, 2008)

I just looked at that. The listing offers free shipping, just for today. (And where I am, it's almost tomorrow!)

So would it make sense to go with that, plus $399 lifetime service, as opposed to the "blue moon" HD deal for $700 that includes the above plus the wireless adapter? (oh yeah, and that plush Tivo doll.) I mean, I can do the math -- is there a reason I wouldn't go the Amazon route?


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

if you already have a sub or know someone who does then you might be able to get the lifetime for $299. do you need the adapter?

My other thought is the prices *might* be holding up (staying high) due to the stimulus checks & *could* fall once they have worked their way through our economy. Or the prices could maintain due to high manufacturing costs.

Personally I am still undecided -this is a great price from a great seller but my S2 is chugging a long just fine. I just can't do transfers etc.


----------



## InFromTheCold (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, I need to get an adapter, my computer/router is in a different room from the TV -- Amazon has 'em, $40, bringing my (proposed) total to $268. Or I guess I could get one of the non-Tivo brand, approved adapters, for a lot less.

Unfortunately I don't actually know anyone with a Tivo (at least as far as I know, anyway!) The friends w/ DVRs that I'm aware of have them from the cable co.

On a related note, I saw last night that several people on Ebay were selling lifetime service cards, but at prices barely below (and in some cases, quite a bit above) what Tivo's now charging. Not enough of a discount to make it enticing, IMO.

I hear what you're saying about the economy, but it's not always easy to time the market, and sometimes ya just need to jump in (and not succumb to buyer's remorse if prices do drop a few months later!)


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

InFromTheCold said:


> Or I guess I could get one of the non-Tivo brand, approved adapters, for a lot less.


The Tivo adapter offloads alot of the wirless overhead to the adapter, significantly improving performance over the non Tivo devices. So not buying the Tivo adapter would IMHO be a false economy.


----------



## InFromTheCold (May 29, 2008)

Good to know, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

I think the TiVo wireless adapter is the ONLY one that would work with S3/HD.

As for lifetime on eBay, I see a couple with $349 and $366. Fortunately nobody bought the $422 ones.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

c3 said:


> I think the TiVo wireless adapter is the ONLY one that would work with S3/HD.


The Series 3 works with other adapters but the TiVo HD only works with the TiVo branded one. Still, it is very hard to find a new wireless-g adapter these days that works with any TiVo so it is wise to stick with the TiVo branded one since it will always work and has the best performance.


----------



## InFromTheCold (May 29, 2008)

c3 said:


> As for lifetime on eBay, I see a couple with $349 and $366. Fortunately nobody bought the $422 ones.


I saw someone's Ebay store had one for >$700! Makes ya wonder...

I'm also wondering whether to take the bait for that $349 "buy it now".


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

InFromTheCold said:


> I saw someone's Ebay store had one for >$700! Makes ya wonder...


I think that one has been there for around two years!


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

amazon now has them for $225.54 w/free shipping.

there's also a seller on Price grabber who's got them for $190 with $11 shipping.
http://www.pricegrabber.com/user_sales_getprod.php?masterid=44302846&lot_id=8763678
there's a $500 protection if you're a member before the transaction.


----------



## InFromTheCold (May 29, 2008)

alyssa said:


> amazon now has them for $225.54 w/free shipping.


I ended up buying one from Amazon last Friday night -- the price was already slipping a bit (a big 50 cents from the $228.09 you spotted last week -- and the wireless adapter was 11 cents cheaper after stewing in my shopping cart for a couple of days! Woo hoo!) I guess I should hurry up and ask Amazon for my 2 buck refund.

On the lifetime service front, I see that someone just won spirited bidding war for a lifetime card (an actual card, not just a transfer of service) on eBay for only $467.01, plus $15 shipping. With a last-second snipe, no less. Jeez, that's way better than buying it directly from TiVo for $399! Sweet Deal -- for the seller!


----------



## InFromTheCold (May 29, 2008)

The price on Amazon for the HD has now dropped to $219.75, while the wireless adapter is $35.18.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

it's still showing up as $223.71 for me----

I just picked up a 26" Vizio LCD for the bedroom. I *might* be able to hold of for another week before pulling the trigger or at least until my next credit card period starts on the 15th.<grin>


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

InFromTheCold said:


> The price on Amazon for the HD has now dropped to $219.75, while the wireless adapter is $35.18.


They're trying to jack me--$223.71 in my cart. Hey, at this rate by July it will be under $200!


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

$219.75 is from 6th Ave, not Amazon. These two have been playing cat & mouse for the past couple of weeks.

$35.18 wireless is from Elec Expo with additional $4 shipping.

At these small price differences, I would buy directly from Amazon.


----------



## InFromTheCold (May 29, 2008)

You know, it's weird, when I check the site now I get the same prices you guys mentioned, but I didn't dream those prices -- they really were listed as Amazon prices! (Really! Ya gotta believe me!) And interestingly, I already got the confirmation back from Amazon that they're refunding me the price differential on both items - based on the rates I saw earlier. I agree, they are the best to do business with. 

Re: the daily price ups and downs: it's starting to look like the commodities exchange out there.


----------



## InFromTheCold (May 29, 2008)

DrewTivo said:


> They're trying to jack me--$223.71 in my cart. Hey, at this rate by July it will be under $200!


I had the items in my cart for a few days, and they notified me when I finally made the purchase that there had been a price drop, and honored the new price. I made 61 cents!


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

InFromTheCold said:


> Re: the daily price ups and downs: it's starting to look like the commodities exchange out there.


I keep thinking the longer I can hold out the lower the price will be. Of course, it'll only drop by $2 over the next week, and it'll have been well worth the $2 to have it a week earlier.
silly me
Agreed, Amazon is the way to go especially since I've got one of their cards.


----------



## InFromTheCold (May 29, 2008)

alyssa said:


> I keep thinking the longer I can hold out the lower the price will be. Of course, it'll only drop by $2 over the next week, and it'll have been well worth the $2 to have it a week earlier.
> silly me
> Agreed, Amazon is the way to go especially since I've got one of their cards.


If you've got the dough, you should go for it! Anyway, you don't have to worry about the price drops a week later (I'm finding Amazon to be excellent about honoring their price guarantee.) And if the price drops even further after the 30 day price guarantee expires, well, that 's when you tell yourself that it's a small price to pay for the pleasure of getting that new toy a whole month earlier!


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

InFromTheCold said:


> Re: the daily price ups and downs: it's starting to look like the commodities exchange out there.


Yeah, it's pretty bizarre that the price drops daily by less than $1. One really does wonder if it means they're getting 100 units a day, but selling only 99, so they drop just a touch to make one more sale to balance demand and supply. Seems pretty refined.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

now amazon has it for $223.10 down another $0.61 cents

go figure


eta;
it's down another $0.61 cents to $222.49
pattern detected alert-$0.61cents/day


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

I see this "TiVo TCD652160 HD Digital Video Recorder" on amazon for $220 (6th ave was $217).

If I buy from amazon can I still get lifetime service? It looks like $399 for that. I already have a series 1 with lifetime service. Is there still a way to transfer the lifetime from series 1 to the new HD box? If I want to keep the series 1 with lifetime, can I get lifetime on the new box any cheaper than the $399?


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

there is a cut off point for life time transfer which depends on when you bought it, see third post here
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=395765

Since you have a life time on your s1, you should qualify for msd of $299 for the tivo hd. yes, a unit bought from amazon can be life timed.

eta; on 6/7 the price is down to $218.75. Ten days ago the price was at $228.49.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

InFromTheCold said:


> ...Anyway, you don't have to worry about the price drops a week later (I'm finding Amazon to be excellent about honoring their price guarantee.) ...


Is Amazon honoring all the silly little incremental price drops? Some times they've dropped the price 2 or 3 times in a day each by sixty cents or so. That's a lot of lines on a statement.

it's at $217.12 now just btw.

It's interesting Amazon is doing the small price drops at the same time as running the free tivo with select Sammy TV's. If I'm remembering correctly the tv deal ends on Monday.


----------



## InFromTheCold (May 29, 2008)

alyssa said:


> Is Amazon honoring all the silly little incremental price drops? Some times they've dropped the price 2 or 3 times in a day each by sixty cents or so. That's a lot of lines on a statement.


I can just imagine what my statement will look like. I just noticed that Amazon has it priced this evening at $215.18. (From Amazon, not from another vendor.) This will make my 3rd price reduction refund request in a little over a week. It's like a new hobby.

I've tried to keep my refund requests around the $2 mark or higher -- haven't grabbed those really tiny increments, though I suppose there's technically no reason not to, if one's so inclined. I guess it may be silly to keep grabbing them every couple of days like this, given that the price seems to be trending reliably downward, but I'd be disappointed if lost out on a potential refund by missing a brief price dip. I'd look like this:


----------



## eyelovemychevy (Jun 7, 2008)

On the website 6ave.com they have a price protection for 30 days after you make the purchase. So if the price drops (has to be $10) you can call and they'll credit your account. Even if you purchase through amazon from 6ave they honor it.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

InFromTheCold said:


> I can just imagine what my statement will look like. I just noticed that Amazon has it priced this evening at $215.18. (From Amazon, not from another vendor.)


The market has bottomed! It was 214.27 this morning, and now 214.62.

Get back in there, and buy, buy, buy!


----------



## rainbow (Feb 8, 2008)

How about this deal I found yesterday from Radioshack - 
TiVo® Series2™ 80-Hour Dual-Tuner DVR 
Model: TCD649080 | Catalog #: 16-123

Reg.: $149.97
$0.00
(after rebate)

What is ths diff of this unit vs the Tivo TCD652160?

I have 2 dvrs right now - a 240 w/lifetime and a series 3 I got a few months back w/lifetime.

I have been waiting/hoping that they will do a spcl again so that I can transfer the lifetime of my series 2 to a new one.

Then, again, I have been wondering if I should just wait for the next generation to come out, with all of the digital/tru2way issues.

It is just me, so I can't use a whole mess of tivos.

_Just did a comparison - 652 is HD/I guess the 649 is not_


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Huge differences with a 652 such as Series 3, HD, CableCARDs, no control of external cable box, etc...


----------



## Jamie Cooper (Jun 10, 2008)

I would say you should pay nothing for a new Tivo!
a couple years ago I bought a new tivo, and was in a one year contract which ended in December of 2007.
I tried to cancel my tivo service today and they said it will cost me another $90.00 dollars because I'm in a new contract that I didn't even know about!


you are thieves and I can't wait til your company (tivo) is no more!
I will never return to Tivo, and I hope others follow my example.

guess what my next song is going to be about!


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Jamie Cooper said:


> guess what my next song is going to be about!


In my best Jon Stewart voice...Oh, do tell.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Jamie Cooper said:


> guess what my next song is going to be about!


How to cross post in three forum areas and become a troll in one easy lesson?


----------



## gadgetfan (Oct 23, 2003)

DrewTivo said:


> The market has bottomed! It was 214.27 this morning, and now 214.62.
> 
> Get back in there, and buy, buy, buy!


I saw that too. Looks like they faked us out. Amazon (not a reseller) now says $213.66.


----------



## B3in619 (Oct 11, 2005)

I purchased an HD Tivo back in November. To this day, I am still restarting the Tivo HD at least once a week because the playback freezes, I lose channels, transfers from other Tivo's don't work or other various problems.

Calling customer service and getting told that "Restarting the Tivo HD is the only solution now" is totally unacceptable.

What's it worth to hear your wife get frustrated with you and your Tivo HD when the machine locks up at 3 in the afternoon which causes her to miss the season finale of her favorite show? $214.27? $214.62? $213.66? Free?? I think not. Putting high definition aside, give me a Series 2 anyday!! Maybe not buying the HD boxes until they fix the bugs might be a better solution.

I know this rant might border on belonging on a different thread, but looking for a good price for a bad product just doesn't add up! :down: 

Oh, and I've been a Tivo customer since March, 2001.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

I"ve had my S3 for a year + now. The hard drive did go bad but tivo swapped it out for a refurbed unit. 
I'm surprised you're having so much trouble with the HD. Have you tried contacting one of the tivo guys on this board? how soon after you got the HD unit did it start needing restarts? Was it within the warranty period?

eta;
amazon has gone back up to $260 (or so), 6th ave is still below $ 210.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

I must have hit the sweet spot when ordering my TiVo HD from Amazon two days ago, as the price I paid was $215.18. I'm one of those people who keeps an eye on their prices after they order something, and ended up getting a refund on that price of $5.82 (as part of their 30 day price drop policy), making the price of the unit *$209.36!*

It's now back to $267.14, and this was about 26 hours after I ordered it. So Amazon had a really great deal going there for a very short period of time. From what I read, their "regular" price is around the $267 I'm seeing now.


----------



## rainbow (Feb 8, 2008)

I just checked amazon just for the sport of it, and it is now pricing @ $207.06.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

I just bought one from Sixth Avenue Electronics (New York). Paid $188.95, new not refurbished!


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

leeherman said:


> I just bought one from Sixth Avenue Electronics (New York). Paid $188.95, new not refurbished!


At the store?


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

Joe Siegler said:


> I must have hit the sweet spot when ordering my TiVo HD from Amazon two days ago, as the price I paid was $215.18. I'm one of those people who keeps an eye on their prices after they order something, and ended up getting a refund on that price of $5.82 (as part of their 30 day price drop policy), making the price of the unit *$209.36!*
> 
> It's now back to $267.14, and this was about 26 hours after I ordered it. So Amazon had a really great deal going there for a very short period of time. From what I read, their "regular" price is around the $267 I'm seeing now.


If I buy from amazon but it ships from 6th Ave electronics, will I get credit if it goes down?


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

eyelovemychevy said:


> On the website 6ave.com they have a price protection for 30 days after you make the purchase. So if the price drops (has to be $10) you can call and they'll credit your account. Even if you purchase through amazon from 6ave they honor it.


Ziggy, apparently so---

I'm kinda glad amazon when backup in price- removes the temptation.  I had kinda talked myself into buying one on the 15th. Then realized with my family viewing habits I'd have to get a external HD too.

I keep thinking the package deal for a HD tivo & a My DVR external will get into the $299 range within the year.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Damn, the prices are jumping all over the place for this thing! Yesterday Amazon had it (from Amazon) for about $215. I had left it on screen. When I came back later and added it to my cart it went in the cart at $267! 

6th Ave has been at $199 + $12 shipping. Early today it was $207 with free shipping. Now it's $227!

Damn it. I was just about to order one for Dad yesterday. Wonder if I can email Amazon my screenshot at $214 and get it for that price? What email address at Amazon would I use?


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

RickStrobel said:


> When I came back later and added it to my cart it went in the cart at $267!


Back to 234.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

DrewTivo said:


> Back to 234.


Sold!

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Amazon is so strange. I have the Tivo HD in my cart, so it tells me everytime I go to my cart if something's changed.

Basically it was down $1-2 bucks every day for the last 2 weeks, until it got to around $210, then it went back up to $267 today, and then back to $234 a few hours later.

Now when I login it says it's down from $234.10 to $233.40.

-smak-


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

Ziggy86 said:


> At the store?


Yep. I think it was a Sunday only sale, though.

G'day!

LH


----------



## cybertraveler (Dec 29, 2003)

6Ave Coupon 5% off coupon AFL5


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

smak said:


> Amazon is so strange. -


+1. It's nearly the same price pattern that started a few weeks ago. $267-->$234-->drops by $1 or less.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

Bought mine on Tuesday from Amazon for 209. This is crazy how the price jumps all over the place.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

yeah, 6thAve still has them for $210 with free shipping but amazon is up to $260. The thought occurred to me that perhaps amazon raised it's price for the last min fathers day shoppers.

eta
I just picked up a used S3 off ebay for $330. Not sure it's a great deal but I figure I a) don't have to get an myDvrExternal & b) I can resell it.


----------



## brschmid (Nov 10, 2005)

cybertraveler said:


> 6Ave Coupon 5% off coupon AFL5


used the coupon, just ordered one for 199.36 shipped!


----------



## eyelovemychevy (Jun 7, 2008)

6ave just raised their price to 249 or so but they still have one on amazon for 208.87. The only thing is you can't use the AFL5 coupon. Just search tivo hd and scroll down. It's the second one.


----------



## used2b (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,
I'm new to TIVO (really new-don't even have one yet) but I just saw an ad that says Futureshop has a TCD649080 for $119.00 cdn. the sale ends june 30. Is this a good deal, and if so how much more do I need to spend use this box?

Pardon my ignorance of the facts about TIVO. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Southie Boy (Jun 21, 2008)

Got my HD (refurb) on woot.com in March for 179.99 plus $5.00 shipping. It has been running great with no problems. I also have 5 Series 2 machines in the house 4 of which I bought as refurbs, all working fine.

I've seen the HD on woot several times since I bought mine for the same low price. If you want to keep an eye on woot without actually going to the web page, get Wootalyzer from wootalyzer.com it gives you a notice when woot, and many other "deal a day" sites change products.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

I was keeping my eye out for a deal for the HD in yesterdays WOOt off No such luck-<grin>

that said the S3 I got off ebay seems to be working as expected- I"m half tempted to put lifetime on the S3, sell it & get a HD unit.

Used2b- I've got *no* idea about the price in Canada- I do know that the dollar is on par with the CN dollar but the prices for stuff in Canada is way more expensive.


----------



## eyelovemychevy (Jun 7, 2008)

used2b said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to TIVO (really new-don't even have one yet) but I just saw an ad that says Futureshop has a TCD649080 for $119.00 cdn. the sale ends june 30. Is this a good deal, and if so how much more do I need to spend use this box?
> 
> Pardon my ignorance of the facts about TIVO. Any help appreciated.


You can get the same one on amazon for cheaper. They have a rebate where I believe you end up only paying 65.99 for it. Go to tivo.com and find out about all the pricing plans. Also if you use an antenna this tivo box will not work. Satellite/Cable only.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

after being at $260+ for a week or so, amazon proper has just lowered their price to $233 with free shipping.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

alyssa said:


> after being at $260+ for a week or so, amazon proper has just lowered their price to $233 with free shipping.


Amazon's prices for this are all over the place. Look at this. I've stopped tracking it now, but I was for a week there.

June 09 @ 7:30PM - $215.18 (Price when I ordered)
June 09 @ 11:30PM - $214.18
June 10 @ 8:00AM - $214.66
June 10 @ 1:00PM - $213.66
June 10 @ 5:00PM - $209.36 (Price I actually paid, after credit for 30 day price drop policy)
June 10 @ 10:30PM - $267.14
June 11 @ 3:45PM - $234.10
June 11 @ 5:35PM - $233.40
June 12 @ 9:15AM - $233.40
June 13 @ 11:00AM - $263.48
June 16 @ 5:30PM - $234.11
June 18 @ Noon - $231.37

I have no idea why their pricing is so over the board on this item.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Joe Siegler said:


> I have no idea why their pricing is so over the board on this item.


Most of the time Amazon just reacts to what other featured merchants do.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

c3 said:


> Most of the time Amazon just reacts to what other featured merchants do.


That would explain big price drops/increases, but why were they dropping the price by 50c or $1 on a daily basis? (thanks Joe for price tracking--you jumped at the right time--I'm waiting for a reduction back into the $210 range)


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

DrewTivo said:


> That would explain big price drops/increases, but why were they dropping the price by 50c or $1 on a daily basis?


That was exactly what 6th Ave was doing.


----------



## bobscola (Sep 18, 2005)

I got another TiVo HD from 6ave.com 2 weeks ago for $209 w/free shipping.


----------



## InFromTheCold (May 29, 2008)

DrewTivo said:


> -I'm waiting for a reduction back into the $210 range)


I'm pretty sure you will have to wait until after Monday for that -- that's when my 30 days of price protection runs out.  Still, at $215, I'm not complaining (that much).

On the bright side, we're closing in on our first full month with Tivo, and we're loving it!


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

FWIW some Costco's in the LA area are selling the TiVoHD for $219.99. Personally I think it's worth the slightly higher price when you consider Costco's extremely generous return policy.

Unfortunately this offer is not available on Costco's website.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

tivo.com has lowered the price of refurbs to $180 with a year of service

https://www3.tivo.com/store/webspecials.do

I have to wonder why Tivo does not allow the buyer to tack on a existing contract to the required year contract for this tivo. For example, if a buyer is under contract but want's to upgrade they can not get this deal unless they're willing to accept two separate contracts or cancel with penalty their current contract.


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone seen any good deals lately? The last few posts are a little outdated. Buy.com has TiVo HD's for $230 with free shipping...not bad.

I would like to find one of these other deals you guys are talking about that are closer to the $200 range.


----------



## 171176 (Mar 26, 2007)

michman said:


> Has anyone seen any good deals lately? The last few posts are a little outdated. Buy.com has TiVo HD's for $230 with free shipping...not bad.
> 
> I would like to find one of these other deals you guys are talking about that are closer to the $200 range.


The factory refurbed TiVo HDs are great. They currently run $179 from TiVo.com. https://www3.tivo.com/store/webspecials.do


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

jhawkstew said:


> The factory refurbed TiVo HDs are great. They currently run $179 from TiVo.com. https://www3.tivo.com/store/webspecials.do


I think I would rather buy one new. I would just feel a little better about it.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

I noticed that Costco was selling them when I was there this week for $279. I know it is not the best price but they do have the best return policy.


----------



## 171176 (Mar 26, 2007)

michman said:


> I think I would rather buy one new. I would just feel a little better about it.


The factory renewed units carry the exact same warranty that a brand new unit does. The reps I spoke with said that most of them are simply TiVos that a customer bought, then returned within the first 30 days. They can't legally resell those units as "new". So, it's likely that a factory renewed unit is just a 15 day old brand new unit.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

michman said:


> Has anyone seen any good deals lately? The last few posts are a little outdated. Buy.com has TiVo HD's for $230 with free shipping...not bad.
> 
> I would like to find one of these other deals you guys are talking about that are closer to the $200 range.


$230 at Amazon right now (or a few minutes ago, which bears little relationship to the price now). You could take a gamble that hte price will drop w/in 30 days to $210, where it was earlier this summer.


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

I am really leaning that way right now. It just seams like I should be able to find some sort of Amazon coupons to take off a few extra bucks but no luck yet. Looks like I might just have to bight the bullet and pay the $230.


----------



## tlphipps (Jul 3, 2002)

what a ripoff. I just bought mine last week for $240 from amazon. Unfortunately they discontinued their 30 day price match on September 1.

My advice: Buy it quickly before price goes back up.


----------



## whalene (Sep 2, 2008)

I purchased one of the refurbed HD Tivos for 179 + 1-year service about a month ago. I have not had a single problem with it. I purchased one of the WD DVR expander for $135 to add 60 hours of HD recording space.


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

DrewTivo said:


> $230 at Amazon right now (or a few minutes ago, which bears little relationship to the price now). You could take a gamble that hte price will drop w/in 30 days to $210, where it was earlier this summer.


I just bought one from Amazon. By the time I checked out, it had dropped another .60 to $229.00


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

Just checked it again on Amazon and it went down again!!! $224.95 now. What is up with their pricing?


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

tlphipps said:


> what a ripoff. I just bought mine last week for $240 from amazon. Unfortunately they discontinued their 30 day price match on September 1.
> 
> My advice: Buy it quickly before price goes back up.


Call them and tell them they can refund the difference, or you'll order a new TiVo and replace the one you've been using for 22 days.
If they're smart they won't want to deal with a return. If they aren't, then you can decide whether saving a few bucks is worth ordering a new one, getting a RMA for the one you bought earlier, and shipping the new one back in it's place at your expense.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

michman said:


> Just checked it again on Amazon and it went down again!!! $224.95 now. What is up with their pricing?


That's 6th Ave, not Amazon. The 5% off coupon AFL5 for 6ave.com still works at this time.


----------

